# what is the approximate proportions of "honey butter"? (honey to butter)



## southeastflorida (May 23, 2010)

is it about 50-50?


----------



## justinh83 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: what is the approximate proportions of "honey butter"? (honey to butter)*

I've not made it, but did a little research for you. I did see a recipe with a 1:1 ratio, meaning mix evenly. I also saw one that called for 3/4 cup butter to 1/4 cup honey.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: what is the approximate proportions of "honey butter"? (honey to butter)*

It is the same as if you were salting your food, season to taste.
I am always amazed how much hone I end up adding.


----------

